# Velocitech



## Jakbul (May 21, 2022)

Howdy all,

Picked up a Velocitech at an estate auction a while ago, a literal barn find. Decals are torn up a bit on one side and the whole machine needs a good gone through before it will be road worthy. There aren't that many of these still around, best I can tell. They're absolutely oddball, given the 24" front and 20" rear, but it's certainly interesting. Wondering if anyone has any idea of the value. Once I've gotten everything cleaned, lubed and newly rubbered I'll most likely put it on ebay, just now sure of the starting point. Any help, pointers, advice, jokes about the madness of a hill climbing bicycle, warmly received.

Also picked up a his and hers pair of OSV Sport road bikes at the same auction. Almost no information about them out there other than that they were of French manufacture and covered in older Campy, 3ttt, etc. parts. Looks to have been built sometime in the 60s, but that's pure speculation on my part.

Thanks much,
Jack


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2022)

Jakbul said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Picked up a Velocitech at an estate auction a while ago, a literal barn find. Decals are torn up a bit on one side and the whole machine needs a good gone through before it will be road worthy. There aren't that many of these still around, best I can tell. They're absolutely oddball, given the 24" front and 20" rear, but it's certainly interesting. Wondering if anyone has any idea of the value. Once I've gotten everything cleaned, lubed and newly rubbered I'll most likely put it on ebay, just now sure of the starting point. Any help, pointers, advice, jokes about the madness of a hill climbing bicycle, warmly received.
> 
> ...



Tough to help without pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jakbul (May 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Tough to help without pics. V/r Shawn



I have a bunch but am not interested in overwhelming the group. Let me know if more is better.
Jack


----------



## juvela (May 21, 2022)

-----

ugh, trying to operate that Mother Bell image software is driving me browser crazy

would like to see detail images of the  OSV Sport machines but only if you can put them up in a different format...

thank you


-----


----------



## Jakbul (May 23, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ugh, trying to operate that Mother Bell image software is driving me browser crazy
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)

That Velocitech is cool! Kinda funky lookin' but I bet your right...not many around! I think it's an '85
I have no idea of value, sorry.


----------



## Jakbul (May 23, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That Velocitech is cool! Kinda funky lookin' but I bet your right...not many around! I think it's an '85
> I have no idea of value, sorry.



That's what I have on it as well. Built in Englewood, Colorado in 1985. No data on how many were built or how many are still out there. Saw one get sold on eBay that was a retro mod...frame and forks were original and everything else was modern. Went for around $1200.


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)

Jakbul said:


> That's what I have on it as well. Built in Englewood, Colorado in 1985. No data on how many were built or how many are still out there. Saw one get sold on eBay that was a retro mod...frame and forks were original and everything else was modern. Went for around $1200.



GLWS!


----------



## Jakbul (May 23, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> GLWS!



Thanks! 8)


----------



## Jakbul (May 23, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ugh, trying to operate that Mother Bell image software is driving me browser crazy
> 
> ...



Let me know if you want to see more or if you're still having issues viewing. The two of them are built identically so I only showed pics for one.


----------



## juvela (May 23, 2022)

-----

thanks so much for the assistance with the images of the OSV Sport bicycles, greatly appreciated

they appear to date from ca. 1973

do not recognise a manufacturer

suspect they were contract produced for a chain store or distributor

there is indeed a France based entity called OSV Sport, with the letters standing for "Outdoor Sports Valley"

it seems to be an umbrella sort of organization with the goal of supporting/promoting outdoor sports -

Homepage - Outdoor Sports Valleyhttps://www.outdoorsportsvalley.org › ...

rather than being of Frankish origin the machines themselves are clearly Italian products

their only France origin fitting from what can be discerned in the posted images is their NERVAR Sport cottered chainsets -






note the Italian national colour bands on the foil seat tube transfer -





the "bullet" treatment on the seat stays is a very Italian trait

the cycle's headset is Way-Assauto







the brake cable clips and pump cup are REG (Rampinelli)

find meself wondering if the OSV Sport referred to in the transfers is some now gone sports equipment company that decided to add cycles to their offerings during "the boom" of the early 1970's...


-----


----------



## Jakbul (May 23, 2022)

Outstanding. You've provided way more information then I was able to find in my Google searches. The French/Italian collaboration makes perfect sense. Thank you so much for the information, greatly appreciated.


----------



## juvela (May 23, 2022)

-----

Hello again Jack,

if you would like to explore further learning about the marque and the cycles one avenue would be to check for government records in the greater Denver area to see if there have been any businesses with this name

suggest starting at the county level

you do not know start/stop dates but the cycles do give you a specific time that they were in operation

when a small business has closed prior to the launch of the internet it can be difficult to find much about them online


-----


----------

